# Heard of Piper?



## David43515 (Oct 12, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone here has heard of a knife style out of South Africa called the Piper method. I think it`s mostly reverse grip, but really know nothing about it. Planning to look into it a bit more though.


----------



## wushuguy (Oct 12, 2010)

not sure if you saw this thread:
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82500&highlight=piper


----------



## David43515 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Wushuguy, that thread was very helpful. I doubt if I`ll meet anyone around here that`s familiar with it, but it`d be nice to hear more. Until then I`m more than happy with what I learn in my FMA and Kung Fu.


----------

